# Runes of Magic Problem



## $$HardwareKing$$ (9. März 2009)

Hey Leute. Ihr kennt doch bestimmt das neue kostenlose online Game Runes of Magic. Ich habe viel gutes über das Spiel gehört und wollte es auch mal ausprobieren. Ich habe es von einem Kumpel von der Gamestar cd installiert und alle patch runtergeladen und installiert. Nur wenn ich jetzt den launcher öffne auf spiel starten klick kommt erst ein schwarzer bildschirm und eine "Load File" fehler meldung, die ich dann 5 mal oder so weg klicken muss. Dann öffnet sich das spiel auch schon. Da ist ein Wald und ein kleiner Fluss. Mehr kommt aber nicht. Kein Benutzername und Passwort feld. GAR NIX. Bitte helft mir. Habe schon überall im Internet geschaut und finde einfach keine Lösung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg
$$HardwareKing$$


----------



## exa (19. März 2009)

eine lösung dieses problems gibt es aktuell nicht, es wird vermutet, das es an der grafik liegt, da auch das menü schon gerendert wird...

welche graka hast du denn???


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (21. März 2009)

Hahaaaaa. Der war geil. An der Graka ^^ Ich hab ne ATI 4870 1Gb Golden Sample. Neeeee des liegt garantiert net an der Graka ^^


----------



## Havenger (14. August 2009)

ach mal ein neuer fehler na das ist besser als der andere noch schlimmere ...

Auszug aus Wikipedia ( das erwartet dich noch ) : 

Leider befindet sich das Niveau der Spielqualität derzeit nicht auf einem sehr guten, eher zu sagen misserablen Stand der Technik, so müssen die Spieler mit Abstürzen zwischen Teleportationsvorgängen, Uploadfehlern und unsauberen Log-Ins rechnen. Die Aufarbeitung dieser Fehler bzw. deren Behebung scheint den Hersteller Runewaker Entertainment nicht sonderbar zu inetressieren obwohl doch die halbe Community des Spiels über diesen Fehler berichtet. Supportanfragen werden von Seiten Runewakers mit Beschönigungen wie "Installieren Sie Ihr Betriebssystem neu." oder "Aktualisieren Sie Ihre Grafik- uns Soundkartentreiber" heruntergespielt. Als Reaktion auf die andauernden Uploadfehler entschied man sich geschlagene 2 Wochen nach dem massiven Auftreten des Fehlers für eine Bekantmachung in dem RSS-Feed des Startprogramms.


----------

